

New Study Casts Doubt On Location Of Self Awareness - tyn
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/08/120822181228.htm

======
api
The idea that there's a single location for things like self-awareness is
silly, and comes from the fact that we lack the language or the mental
metaphors to talk about emergent, epiphenomenal, decentralized processes.

Even economics, which studies such things almost exclusively, struggles with
thinking about them.

For some reason though we have no issues with this in more mundane spheres. We
can speak of a tornado, even though it's an ephemeral "thing" composed of
other things that is in a constant state of flux.

